# Propane hot water heater venting



## Makr (Dec 13, 2009)

*Here's a drawing regarding my post*

The drawing...


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Gas appliances/equipment are something I generally don't recommend for DIY. There's too much that can go wrong with devastating results. And especially if you have poor plumbing skills, I'd just hire a good, qualified, licensed contractor. Everyone knows about the dangers of propane or natural gas, but they often overlook the dangers of carbon monoxide (i.e. - exhaust). There are important considerations as to where any gas vent termination can be in relation to doors, windows, roof overhangs, alcoves, corners, electrical meters, air intakes etc etc.

Carbon monoxide won't blow up the building like propane can, but it can still kill you.


----------



## Makr (Dec 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Ishmael:

Thanks for the timely response. Unfortunately, I live in an area (Mexico) that is lacking in plumbers. There is no licensing procedure here. Its all self-taught. The original installation by the "plumber" I hired resulted in the vent extinguishing the pilot and burner. The air was flowing backwards and blowing out the flames. I believe this was happening because of the lack of another elbow which would position the pipe vertically as opposed to horizontally. So now I'm trying to solve the problem. One of the challenges of living in the frontier...

I understand your position.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Makr said:


> Unfortunately, I live in an area (Mexico) that is lacking in plumbers. There is no licensing procedure here....One of the challenges of living in the frontier...


I kind of figured as much, and that puts you in a tough spot. At a minimum, you should get the installation instructions in english from the manufacturers web site. Who *is* the manufacturer?


----------



## Makr (Dec 13, 2009)

Its a Rheem, made in Mexico. I've contacted the Rheem corporate offices asking for one in English but chances of hearing back from them are slim. I've attached a snapshot of a similar unit's drawing indicating use of a "draft hood" which similar units' instructions state must be in place. It appears as though the vent tubing must be attached to that hood. So am I correct in assuming a seamless joint between the heater flange (which the hood sits atop) and the ventilation tubing need not occur? Is the draft hood specifically designed to allow for dissipation of gases? Because if it is used as illustrated hot gases will escape into the room. Correct? (The room it sits in is 12' x 16' with a 9' ceiling.)

Another question then is, is the design of the ventilation system to simply assist in helping some of the fumes escape and providing air for the burners. As it stands now the vent tubing has been attached directly to the flange on the tank and the draft hood has not been installed. This confuses me. 

Thanks for your advice.

Mark


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

I think your best bet is to call the Rheem Technical Services line:

http://www.rheem.com/products/tank_water_heaters/contact_support/

You're correct that the draft hood needs to be in place. It's there to assist the flue gases in rising up through the vent pipe. Without it, it's like putting a snuffer over a lighted candle; the CO won't rise and it smothers the flame. If it has proper draft, then no flue gases should enter the building - that's why the venting is so important. If it's all operating properly, the draft hood will be pulling air in and mixing with the flue gases when the flame is on. The number of bends and the length (minimum and maximum) also have a lot to do with proper draft. I checked the web site and found no venting supplements that will help.


----------



## Makr (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Ishmael for your time and help on this. I'll get to a phone and call support at Rheem.

Take care.

Mark


----------

